# Slide lube and seal treatment



## ctsoderq (Dec 14, 2003)

Our trailer is approaching a year old and I'm getting ready to do some annual stuff to it. The guy who did the walk through at the dealer recommended that interior rollers for the rear slide be lubricated with silicone (in spray can). He said I could also use the same stuff on the rubber seals around the rear and side slides.

What have you used? How has it worked? Did you find an efficient way to use it inside without getting it all over the ceiling causing stains?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I forget the brand right now. It is a slide lubricant and UV protectant. It comes out in a foam which you can work into the rubber seals. Works great.

Mike

Found it at camping world, here's the link http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...=9&skunum=18633

They also have a dry lubricant.


----------



## MidniteHemi (Sep 12, 2003)

I think what I have is made by ProtectAll. It is the foam spray that 479 mentions,and what the dealer reccomended. I also have the dry lube to spray on the rails on the slide unit. I lubricated evewrything when we bought it in Sept, then again the first of Nov. when getting it winterized. Will do again in spring, then 1x a month , maybe 2. It's cheap insurance as opposed to having to replace seals !!


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Why do you need to spray a lubricant on the seals? I'm assuming that you are talking about the seals that go between the slide out and the side of the trailer when the slide out is in. Correct?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

djd,

The seals we're talking about are the ones that are about 2 inches wide and seal the gap between the opening in the trailer and the slideout itself when it is out. The slideout rides against them when it is opened and closed. They should be lubricated and protected to prolong their life. I also put protectant on the ones I think you are talking about which seal the rear wall of the slideout to the trailer when the slideout is in. Or I just may be really confused


----------

